# Future AKFF Merchandise Poll



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The next lot of AKFF merchandise will soon roll off the production line.

As we currently only have enough funds to get one product done at a time my question is, would members prefer Caps, Bucket Hats, Short Sleeve T-Shirts, Long Sleeve T-Shirts or Polo shirts for the next lot of merchandise?

Please click one option on the poll above. Once we have an indication of who wants what, we'll get started on the next order.

Thanks


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Never heard of a bucket hat! Must be some sort of tonsorial pudding bowl! You would never get me making a pratt of myself by wearing novel and inappropriate items!

Cheers all Andybear :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I like longsleeved for fishing in. What other merch is available out of interest?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

colzinho said:


> I like longsleeved for fishing in. What other merch is available out of interest?


currently measuremats and stubby holders. see the Merchandise section of the forum.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Patches, please.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

2nd on the patches please.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Long sleeve polo!

Would love one of everything


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Long sleeve polo would be soooo good especially if they were made for us fellas with beer guts , Davey , you do a splendid job on these things , its much appreciated ,tar mate


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Long sleeve t-shirts for me. Summers a commin  
Closely followed by bucket hats.
Love your work Davey G.
Cheers Mal


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Long sleeve t shirts as well for me. Keep protected from the Aussie sun while kayak fishing.
Keep up the great work Davey.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I chose a cap, but dont care as long as its not BLOODY WHITE!!!!.....I cant even go close to white without getting it dirty.......so is it possible to get a different colour?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I voted Polo shirts but I would like to add a third vote for some patches...


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

[flash=]_*PATCHES PATCHES PATCHES!!!!!*_[/flash] If I can change the poll. If not, long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Definitely long sleeve but would prefer polo to t-shirt if that becomes an option. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Seasquirt said:


> Definitely long sleeve but would prefer polo to t-shirt if that becomes an option. Cheers


Same here voted the same way but I need a shirt with a collar on it. Patches sound like the go too, but then I'd probably put those on my own shirt.....hmmmm maybe I should have voted for something else 

Dave great work mate, my measure mate is sensational.

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bandanas?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Boxers?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol scott I cant wait to see you in a pair of speedos that will be a laugh lol

Lee


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Speedo's!!!!!!


We have seen peril in budgie smugglers it wasn't pretty :lol: :lol: sorry Dave



> Its what all the wives want....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously and i'm not sure if its possible DaveyG but lots of people seem to want a long sleeved collared shirt would it be possible to get something like this or perhaps a button up shirt with long sleeves.

I'll say patches too.

Cheers Dave


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Long sleeve tee or polo, preferably with a pocket (need those reading glasses more & more)

Cheers - G.O.F.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I prefer to buy my own hats and shirts for sun protection, but would like to see patches available to apply to them


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

What is a bucket hat? Is it a cap with a neck protector? Or is it soft brim hat as modelled by Dodge in his picture. I'd want one if I could look like Dodge!!

Also I hear *SPOONS* are coming back in, so for my new collection, can AKFF do a teaspoon please. (To go with my Charles and Diana mug in the crystal cabinet)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> What is a bucket hat? Is it a cap with a neck protector? Or is it soft brim hat as modelled by Dodge in his picture. I'd want one if I could look like Dodge!!Cheers Dave


Pretty much what Dodge is modelling. They are like the old terry towling hats of yesteryear, but made of more modern materials......


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Clarkos said:


> Dave73 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a bucket hat? Is it a cap with a neck protector? Or is it soft brim hat as modelled by Dodge in his picture. I'd want one if I could look like Dodge!!Cheers Dave
> ...


terry towling bucket hats!!!!! get them going for sure!!

In the intrim i vote long sleeve shitrt - especially if like a King-gee shrit we collar and double breast pockets (hard wearing and storage for usual crap) - colour hides dirt well also.

Check these out: http://www.kinggee.com.au/NewGees/default.asp - UPF 40 with vents!!

we should be able to get a resonable deal on bulk purchase from a wrok wear place as well.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i could wear a polo to work. that'd be great


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd love an AKFF cap, and a long sleeve tee, but make sure the T-shirts aren't made of cotton.

When wet, cotton stays very cold, and isn't a great mix when you're yakking


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol if cotton stays colder please make them of cotton, you southerners can just move north lol

Lee


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

OK, so maybe Queenslanders need cooling down, but the thermal properties of cotton when wet are well documented. It simply isn't a high performance watersports fabric, and can be dangerous when worn in cooler climates if an immersion occurs.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eberbachl said:


> It simply isn't a high performance watersports fabric,


Luke some of the akffers I've seen up here haven't high performance bodies either, so possibly a good match in many cases :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Luke some of the akffers I've seen up here haven't high performance bodies either, so possibly a good match in many cases :lol:


Man ,sometimes you just know how to press my laughing trigger. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Occy, Will you model them for us? :?  :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

FishinRod said:


> Occy, Will you model them for us? :?  :lol:


O yes!!!! We need a model. How else are we supposed to see how good AND PRACTICAL those leathers can be. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry for being practical guys. In future I won't bother with any suggestions - go ahead and wear whatever you like ....

My suggestion had nothing to do with fashion (RE the spandex, lycra and sequened G strings comment :? ). Hypothermia is a real threat to anyone paddling in cold water if you get a dunking - and wearing cotton exponentially amplifies the risk. As we're a *kayak* fishing site, I figured there would be a fair chance some of us would wear this gear on the water.

...never mind.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> *Speedo's!!!!!! *


please.... not if yr packing a whitebait into those nut huggers.... :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

No option for AKFF flannelette shirts?

Would be handy for tucking my Winfields ( Cough, erm Peter Jackson ) up my rolled up sleeve and blending in with the local street gangs not to mention being refused entry from dodgy nightclubs after a shit day at work or an even shittier day on the water.

Meh, perhaps a patch for the shirt pocket would be good enough...










Hmmm another thought, what about wifebeaters?










Hmmm, Marcel obviously needs to go fishing!

:lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Man this thread is hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: All sorts of weird images are flahing through my mind - Occy coming out :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: sequined thongs, "cocky" or "sardine" smugglers 8) 8) :lol: :lol: right through to flannelette shirts and "bucket style hats :? 
Sorry Erbachl, but I think it was too much for the multitude of wackos that frequent this fabulous forum to pass up on - all of these fetishes can't be hidden any more and what better way to promote the site and magnificient sport of kayak fishing than through the "lurid' and err "different" options mentioned so far. What else can we come up with eh :roll: 
Compared to some people's preferences, I'm going to be boring and go for polo shirts, although the sequinned thongs are mighty tempting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

It's all good 

....but one thing has me confused.

Why would anyone want to wear a pair of these fishing?










:lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd wear em!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

eberbachl you have obviously not seen our Mr gatesy esquire in his pink footwear :lol: :lol: :lol:










Paff are you hassling my lucky flano :lol: :lol: :lol: after all Gosford is Blacktown on the coast 8) :lol: 
Couple of akff patches on the sleeve, some more patches from places i have been fishing and i'll be setting the fishing trends for years to come, Occy sequance gowns will go out of style in a few months and he will have to buy new ones :shock: :? :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paffoh said:


> No option for AKFF flannelette shirts?


Paff seems I'm already a bit of a trendsetter mate, my avitar presently has the flanno shirt and flash hat, and is the standard attire of the sub tropical bogan :lol: :lol:

The hat has plumbing supply logos but could be simply prettied up with an AKFF patch if available


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A tie would be nice :shock:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Has anybody thought about a Columbia style - sun protection fishing shirt with the AKFF logo?

Nice looking shirts - very practical - big pockets and can be worn fishing or to the pub.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

mmm i know what the others are but whats a "bucket hat"?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Lonewolf,

A bucket hat is sort of like a boonie hat with a narrow brim. about as useful as a hip pocket in a singlet or a baseball cap.

Ya need a wide brim hat of the boonie style or even better, Akubra. :lol:


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

cheers for that hairymick,akubra sounds like a good one 8)


----------

